# Berlin has had a great month!



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

I love this dog. He continues to shock me every day, and takes on any challenge thrown at him. Gonna be a super long post, apologies in advance, but we have had a month full of dock diving, lure coursing, barn hunt, passing his CGC, and Temperament Test. So, here it goes!!

Ill start with the Dock Diving competition, last Sunday. This was only his second time dock diving, and wasnt sure how he'd do. He sure did shock me! He beat his personal best by 4 feet, made it to the novice division finals, and placed second  Every time he jumped, he improved by a foot or so. He is now a screaming LUNATIC around the dock, he loves it. We jumped all day 9am-4pm..10 jumps total? and he was still rearing to go..) He earned 3 legs toward his Novice jumping title, which we will have to complete next year, since there are not many Dock Diving events around here. 

The dock diving event was held at a dog event, so they were offering the CGC. We had an hour to kill in between his splashes (and it was really crappy and rainy so we were just sitting in the car..) so I figured, why not try it. Didnt know what to expect from him (we havent really trained FOR it specifically) - but he passed!! And there was a crap ton of dogs there.

This morning, we had the GSDCA Temperament Test. Wasnt sure how that would go either, but no way to find out unless trying it, right? He's only 14 months old, so we will be doing the ATTS TT when he is of age. He passed with flying colors! The evaluator said I have a very nice dog on my hands, and that I'm doing a great job with him, and he will mature nicely. His temperament is spot on for a GSD. He told me he doesnt like to give out 3's (the highest score for said test) The dog has to really impress him. Well, Berlin got a couple 3's! 

So, it makes me really happy we have the TC and the CGC, cause now we're all prepared for when I start to look at places! (main reason why I did those tests). Minor accomplishments but, it's a start! Not too bad for a 14 month old, intact, obnoxious, goofy, derpy male either. 

Very happy to have a GSD with solid nerves and temperament. Very, VERY impressed with my boy and so very proud!! :wub::wub::wub: 

Video of one of his earlier jumps in the day, by the end of the day - he was running off that dock without any hesitation, excited to figure out which way works best for him improving his jumps.





Pictures:





Some random photos of Ber.





And, we've been lure coursing (at Lauri & the Gang's club! ) 


Berlin and Spike, they were both not too sure of each other 


And here is handsome Mauser (hope you dont mind Lauri!) Berlin and Mauser got to meet.  


Thanks for looking


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

:congratulations: Berlin. Wunderbar!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm in love with Berlin:wub:

Outstanding!!! What a good boy, very impressive


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

You already know I love Berlin. I've very very proud of you two! He's coming along so nicely. He really is a great dog!


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks guys! He is a great dog 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Wow, you and Berlin have been busy Katie!! Congratulations on all of yours and Berlin's accomplishments, it's definitely a team effort!!
Berlin's the bomb :wub:


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh, he's so handsome!:wub:

:congratulations: ...to you BOTH!

Kat


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Congratulations!!


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks so much guys!! 

Yes Tory, we have been really busy!! But I really have so much fun with this boy. It's all worth it.  

We have a lot planned for next year. Hopefully we can accomplish all our goals!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Fantastic! You have every right to be very proud of your boy.


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

Congrats! He is so handsome


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Ach du lieber! Congratulations Katie! Belin is looking as handsome as ever.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks again everyone  wanted to update this as his certificate came in the mail this weekend! (And ribbon since I'm that loser first time dog momma  ) 











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Yay! Shiny  lol


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Congrats, looks like it was a very fun event! So glad to see another GSD lure coursing, too!


----------



## mbussinger166 (Sep 10, 2013)

Congratulations


----------

